# Especially for Melissa :-)



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Polar Bear Attack- Explicit Photos - not for the faint of heart

WARNING: This contains scenes of violence and may not be suitable for young audiences.

Viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I want one... where do I sign up!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

AWWWW HOW CUTE! I WANT ONE TOO!!!!!

Errr... that is until they grow up. LOL.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They are so adorable!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Leslie Melissa is going to love these, they are so cute.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW 
How cute!!!!! I want one too! Im busy making Polar Bear Charity Cocktail Party invites right now.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Too funny, Leslie...ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

that is adorable...........


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeetttttt!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Awa i love that cute widdle roly poley bear!


----------

